
Google's AI Now Creates Code Better Than Its Creators - 8sigma
https://interestingengineering.com/googles-ai-now-creates-code-better-than-its-creators
======
karmakaze
> However, nothing else is really known about AutoML. Unlike Alphabet's
> DeepMind AI, AutoML doesn't have a lot of information available about it...

> It described the intricacies of the AutoML system: "In our approach (which
> we call "AutoML"), a controller neural net can propose a “child” model
> architecture...

At first I was nonplussed by the 'code' being ML models, but that now has
great value and are currently the abstract (hw+base sw) machines of tomorrow.

------
whitten
The code being created is code embodied in a neural net, not "commercial
application" code.

